# Black 2011 Cruze LT RS FINALLY!!



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks good. Although I'm not a fan of the under body neons.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

dude, that looks crazzzzzzy - im honestly not a big fan of black cruzes but i think you gave it a pretty nifty look there! awesome rims too! looking like a beast, good stuff!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice looking car. I actually don't mind underbody neons, as long as one isn't acting stupid and driving with them illuminated on the highway. Then again, I don't know what your laws are with those.

Glad your enjoying the car though


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

DOPE!!!!!!! I love the red underglow. Looking to do that to mine to in the future. What kind of kit did you use and how much did it run you? 

Also same question with the sound system and how hard was it to install?


But once again DOPE ride. I'm jealous!!


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a fan of the under glow, but that's me. I like the rest of the car though. You should tint your windows.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice!! I thought in Clarksville red was one of the only colors you couldn't have as underglow. And go tint those windows! I went to AudioOne across from gate 2 to tint mine to 20% around. Cost me $170vand they have a 10 year warranty. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

Everyone has mixed feelings about the underglow. I love it on the car. Gives it a really good look at night. As far as the sound system, My dad works at a chevy dealership here in AZ, and he's got all sorts of connections. I paid 350 for my system full install and everything. 2 MTX audio 12"s and a 1000w amp. The underglow I paid 225 for the kit and the install. The interior glow and the wheel well glow I'm going to do myself though 

And I know about the tint! I've been lazy. I moved away from Clarksville and I'm here in AZ on Vacation for a month before I move to cali to be a recruiter for the Army. So I'm going to get my tint done while I'm here.

I also want ditch the crome trim and completely murder out the cruze. I'll be putting quite a bit of work into it while I'm here in AZ!


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

I used LEDGLOW I had a car audio shop order, and install the kit for $225


Nickruckusnj said:


> DOPE!!!!!!! I love the red underglow. Looking to do that to mine to in the future. What kind of kit did you use and how much did it run you?
> 
> Also same question with the sound system and how hard was it to install?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

And it looks much better in person! Nice car ccasion14:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I ain't going to lie, i'm not a fan of under body lighting but it looked really nice in person. Not F&F at all. 
Probably cause red is more subtle and it was tucked. 

Now we need some lows on that thing. And tint asap!
I'll try to find you my contacts card, did all windows on my coupe at 20% for a hundred bucks.


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Derek, and Mick. I loved seeing both your cars. I think we all got some great ideas from eachother. 

Get that exhaust figured out yet!? lol I thought it would be so much louder. But then again. Dereks sounded good but I was shocked at how quiet his was as well. I'm just glad that neither of them sounded rice.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol no will get to it this weekend. I'm motivated to stop spending money on partying and more on the cruze now. 
Well right after this weekend of course... and Vegas and Cali and Vegas again. Dammit!


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll be in Cali on the 16th of Aug, so you better hit me up when you are there Mick!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

For sure bro, I'll be there the September 7th through the 10th.

Maybe we can show the Cali peeps how to be social and get a meet going out there lol.


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

For sure bro Can't wait


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya its always nice to bounce ideas off eachother. And it motivates like Mick said also haha.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks derek for bringing those led's for me. I switched them all out. Looks great. Now if I can remember not to lock my keys in my car we'll be good.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

No problem, gotta keep the Cruzes looking fresh. And yes, making sure your keys aren't inside locking you out is imperative! ;-)

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

lmao. yea. The lights look great though. I'm finally LED'd out


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you lock using key, because mine pops back up if the door is open or key is ignition.


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

Key was out of the ignition, I just accidentally hit the lock button and closed the door. **** me for not keeping my OnStar active!


----------



## JJ_ (Nov 7, 2021)

What kind of rims are those ??


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Last time he was on the site was March of 2014, don’t think he will answer but his profile says They're 18" Motegi MR116's


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JJ_ said:


> What kind of rims are those ??


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

